# Chloe loves her chicken!!! Questions about other foods.



## JDrawdy (May 4, 2010)

Finally made the switch over to raw. My 16lb boston Chloe loves the idea. She is doing great with the chicken backs, cut to a reasonable size for her of course. 

The transisition (knock on wood) is going great too. She is more than willing to participate and has not had the first runny stool. In fact, we are already seeing an improvement in the texture and frequency with which she is going. What a great thing to do for her!!!

If you have a small dog then raw feeding is just genius. Not only is it healthier, but couldn't possibly be less expensive. At the big supermarkets a pack of 6 chicken backs is $2.50 and if my estimates are correct it is about 5 to 7 days worth of food. Take that Nutro!!! I couldn't imagine if I bought a whole animal to be butchered.

Will begin adding a new protein next week. I am curious what everyone thinks would be a good second one.

Also, has anyone ever fed quail as a raw food? I have raised quail before, and it is a very cheap source of meat. Not to mention that the quail would be a perfect fit for her little head.


----------



## RawFedDogs (Jun 16, 2008)

JDrawdy said:


> Will begin adding a new protein next week. I am curious what everyone thinks would be a good second one.


I think the next thing I would add would be some meatier chicken. Maybe some bone-in breasts. Alternate meals between the two for a week and see how things go. The next week maybe some turkey added to the mix. Most any piece of turkey would have to be cut for a dog that size. Maybe some turkey necks would be good. They would be relatively easy to cut to the appropriate size. Usually they come cut in have or thirds so maybe you won't even have to cut those.

Just as a side note: When you cut things for her to eat, cut them the size that one piece would be a whole meat. Don't cut them to bite size. That would discourage chewing. Large whole meal sizes are what you want to feed as much as possibe.



> Also, has anyone ever fed quail as a raw food?


Quail would be a great thing to feed. :smile:

Welcome to the world of raw feeding. :smile:


----------



## whiteleo (Sep 7, 2008)

Good for you in making the switch to raw, exactly how long hve you been feeding raw and how old is your dog, were you feeding Nutro eclusively before?

If you are fairly new into the switch I wouldn't rush things, take things slow and before you add in a new meat source you want to add in more chicken muscle meat like thighs (size wise for your dog) and make sure they can handle say a thigh in the a.m. and a chicken back for a constipator in the p.m.

Turkey or pork would be the next meat source slowly introduced. 

If you read through the raw feeding threads you will learn a wealth of info as alot of these questions are asked and answered frequently

Quail can be used as a source of a raw diet. Hope this heps! Good Luck


----------



## DaneMama (Jun 27, 2008)

How long have you been raw feeding the dog? 

I wouldn't add new protein in until you see normal consistent stools for at least 3-4 days in a row.

Quail is a great thing to feed. It would be a good protein to add in next to the diet.


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

welcome to raw!

this is a great place for support as you transition your dog to the healthiest eating....

your dog is going to love you....even more than ever!

ask lots of questions even if you think it's a stupid one....


----------



## JDrawdy (May 4, 2010)

We have been feeding her for 3 days now. Alls well so far. 
I have actually done quite a bit of research before starting and joined the forum a few months ago. 

The size of the food is big enough for her to have to chew, but not so big as to be difficult to swallow. Is that about right?

I believe that I am going to start raising the quails again, used to do it for the reptiles. So if anyone is in Florida and wants to trade some proteins let me know.


----------



## bdb5853 (May 21, 2010)

Fresh raw whole quail (and eggs too) would be awesome!! Really can't get better than that. Good for you.


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

JDrawdy said:


> I believe that I am going to start raising the quails again, used to do it for the reptiles. So if anyone is in Florida and wants to trade some proteins let me know.


will you serve them up live? or slaughter them first....just asking out of curiousity...


----------



## JDrawdy (May 4, 2010)

magicre said:


> will you serve them up live? or slaughter them first....just asking out of curiousity...


I would slaughter and fabricate them first at least that is the plan. Would the feathers and all be good for her? Is giving her the whole live quail an option? Of course with reptiles I always just threw them in.


----------



## luvMyBRT (Mar 8, 2010)

JDrawdy said:


> We have been feeding her for 3 days now. Alls well so far.
> I have actually done quite a bit of research before starting and joined the forum a few months ago.
> 
> The size of the food is big enough for her to have to chew, but not so big as to be difficult to swallow. Is that about right?


I would wait at least another week before adding in a new protein. The others are right, you want to start adding in more meatier chicken first. 

Another word of caution is DO NOT over feed. It is really easy to do. I made the mistake of overfeeding (didn't even know I was) and giving my pup some diarrhea. I fasted him for 24 hours and then started over with only chicken backs for several days and much less food. He is doing much better now.


----------



## DaneMama (Jun 27, 2008)

I would continue to feed chicken the way you've had for two weeks before adding anything in. Even if stools are good. You want to start on a good foundation. 

If you can't go with quail as your second protein source I would choose bone in turkey.


----------



## DaneMama (Jun 27, 2008)

ETA: you could certainly feed whole quail. Feathers and all. Just adds more "bulk" to stool like bone.


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

JDrawdy said:


> I would slaughter and fabricate them first at least that is the plan. Would the feathers and all be good for her? Is giving her the whole live quail an option? Of course with reptiles I always just threw them in.


i've read that people do it both ways...i think it's a question of know thy dog...

if you want her to learn how to hunt quail and sing for her supper, i don't see why you couldn't try it....

i've seen plenty of youtube videos of dogs catching and eating rabbits and birds....


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

ps...if you do offer live quail, take pics


----------



## JDrawdy (May 4, 2010)

magicre said:


> ps...if you do offer live quail, take pics


Haha. Without a doubt. She is just a little thing, but I think she would take a quail down no problems.


----------



## bdb5853 (May 21, 2010)

I personally wouldn't feed a live bird to a dog, but that is just me.

If you do, make sure that she kills it quickly and easily so that it doesn't suffer. I'm not sure that with her brachycephalic face - she will be able to dispatch them humanely. That would be my concern with live feeding.


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

bdb5853 said:


> I personally wouldn't feed a live bird to a dog, but that is just me.
> 
> If you do, make sure that she kills it quickly and easily so that it doesn't suffer. I'm not sure that with her brachycephalic face - she will be able to dispatch them humanely. That would be my concern with live feeding.


my shih tzus took down birds....and they didn't play either....i agree, though, i know i sound blood thirsty, but i don't mean to sound that way....i would not want pain inflicted....


----------



## ubershann (Jul 29, 2010)

JDrawdy said:


> Also, has anyone ever fed quail as a raw food? I have raised quail before, and it is a very cheap source of meat. Not to mention that the quail would be a perfect fit for her little head.


One of the raw brands we sell does quail. I haven't tried it because it's pretty spendy (from them, not growing your own) but I wish I could. I'm sure Tiki would love it! Being able to raise your own would be a great way to do it


----------



## JDrawdy (May 4, 2010)

bdb5853 said:


> I personally wouldn't feed a live bird to a dog, but that is just me.
> 
> If you do, make sure that she kills it quickly and easily so that it doesn't suffer. I'm not sure that with her brachycephalic face - she will be able to dispatch them humanely. That would be my concern with live feeding.



Of course I would not let her have a live bird unless she was capable of dispatching it quickly. I don't really have any qualm about it though. I guess when you see that paticular side of nature as many times as I have you just see it as what happens.

I would not, however, feed her a bird until she is MUCH more acclimated to the raw feed lifestyle. More than likely she will not get a live bird ever considering the type of dog she is. But you never know. ;p


----------



## JDrawdy (May 4, 2010)

ubershann said:


> One of the raw brands we sell does quail. I haven't tried it because it's pretty spendy (from them, not growing your own) but I wish I could. I'm sure Tiki would love it! Being able to raise your own would be a great way to do it


If you or anyone would like a breakdown of cost and a caresheet for quail PM me and I will get you one. Cheapest live feed for reptiles so I assume it would be the same for the dogs.


----------



## ubershann (Jul 29, 2010)

JDrawdy said:


> If you or anyone would like a breakdown of cost and a caresheet for quail PM me and I will get you one. Cheapest live feed for reptiles so I assume it would be the same for the dogs.


Thanks, but I'm pretty sure the condos I live in frown on keeping animals beyond cats and dogs :smile: Plus I just couldn't bring myself to kill a quail or give it to Tiki to kill. I'm not saying I'm against it in principle, I just couldn't do it myself. I'd probably become traumatized and feel convinced the quail ghosts were haunting me  lol!


----------



## JDrawdy (May 4, 2010)

Haha. I could see that. Ghosts of quail past, present, and future would be pretty frightening.


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

honey and i actually talked about it....and then figured out we'd never feed them to the dogs...they'd become pets and we'd be over run...and that would be that. we'd be ankle deep in quail and two dogs. oy.


----------

